# Any Bollywood fans? Recommend some films....



## aziza (Jan 4, 2007)

I love Bollywood (a musical, bright colors, and Hindi all rolled into one? Perfect combination
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...what are some of your favorite films? I'm kind of at a loss at which ones are worth seeing and so forth.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 4, 2007)

I want to know about clothes and what they mean. I'd love some links


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

MOVIES? I LOVE MOVIES.

Shaun of the Dead - A man decides to turn his moribund life around by winning back his ex-girlfriend, reconciling his relationship with his mother, and dealing with an entire community that has returned from the dead to eat the living.

Big Fish - A story about a son trying to learn more about his dying father by reliving stories and myths his father told him about himself.

Party Monster - This is the true story of Michael Alig, a Club Kid party organizer whose life was sent spiraling down when he bragged on television about killing his drug dealer and roommate. (REALLY FUN MOVIE)

Mean Creek - When a teen is bullied, his brother and friends lure the bully into the woods to seek vengeance. 

Manic - It's about a group of troubled kids in a mental institution. Such a great movie.

American Beauty - Lester Burnham, a depressed suburban father in a mid-life crisis, decides to turn his hectic life around after developing an infatuation for his daughter's attractive friend. 

Loser - A college student, branded a loser by his roommates and booted from the dorm, falls in love with a coed who has eyes for their professor.

The Beach -  Not quite ready to surrender himself to responsibility or mainstream society, a young American travels to Asia and discovers he is not alone in his feelings. 

Dreamland - A young woman who lives in a desert trailer park must choose between caring for her hapless father and sick friend or fulfilling her own destiny. (I saw this at the local indie film festival...and I fell in love)

I have a lot more. I just can't think right now.


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

The only Bollywood film I've seen is Bride & Prejudice but idk know if that's considered a Bollywood film. Even if it isn't it's a great movie, very fun too. Plus it's in English so no reading lol.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Bride and Prejudice was such a good movie. Aishwara Ray (sp?) is gorgeous.


----------



## dreamlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

ANYTHING w/ Shahrukh Khan!! gah, he's gorgeous. 

i love: Paheli, Main Hoon Na, KAL HO NAA HO, and def. Kahbi Khushi Kabhie  Gham!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh ahahah. I read the first post again and ...was I supposed to recommend Bollywood films? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My apologies!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Oh ahahah. I read the first post again and ...was I supposed to recommend Bollywood films? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My apologies!_

 
Uh, yeah...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know if its a Bollywood production but I LOVE Monsoon Wedding.  If you haven't seen it you should check it out!  It's a great story and the music is awesome!


----------



## amoona (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG that's right I love Monsoon Wedding too hehe. All my cousins make fun of me and one of my cousins because we have this strange obsession with that movie.


----------



## quandolak (Jan 5, 2007)

..........


----------



## faifai (Jan 5, 2007)

www.weddingsutra.com also has images of nice clothes. terribly overpriced though. i don't know, i find it a little jarring when people who aren't that culture wear the clothes because it just seems "off" somehow, but maybe that's just me.

Some movies! 

- Devdas (my favorite but almost unbearably sad. but it has the most beautiful sets, costumes, choreography, and scenery ever)
- Kabhi Kushi Kabhi Gham (be prepared for some of the goofiest songs though in the later half)
- Kuch Kuch Hota Hai (also has a few goofy songs)
- Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge (arguably the most famous of the past 15 years. definitely one of the sweetest and most melodramatic love stories ever).
- Water (about widows in India. very eye-opening).
- Dil Se (about terrorism in India. one of the few "serious" Bollywood movies out there, and wrenching to watch but worth it).
- Mr. and Mrs. Iyer (an indie Indian film)
- Veer-Zaara
- Hum Dil de Chuke Sanam
- Main Hoon Na (hilarious. one of the few comedies that actually works)
- Hum Tum (another good comedy/drama)
- Rang de Basanti
- Saathiya
- Fanaa
- Kal Ho Na Ho
- Umrao Jaan 2006 (there is an older version as well but I liked this one more. has a similar plot to Memoirs of a Geisha).
-Monsoon Wedding
- American Desi
- Mohabbatein (some parts are lame but the songs make up for it)

And Bride and Prejudice was the saddest excuse for a Bollywood movie ever lol. I know some people loved it, but compared to the "real" movies, it was hilariously bad. Then again, some of those have their moments too. But that's why we love em! They're super melodramatic, people break into synchronized dances for no reason at the drop of a hat, and they're all nearly 3 hours long. It's love.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 5, 2007)

You guys should watch movies that starred by Shah Rukh Khan and Kajol. They are perfect match and have great chemistry. I strongly recommend Kuch Kuch Hota Hai, Dilwale Dulhania Li Jayenge and Kabhi Kushi Kabhi Gham. 70's movies are great too especially the hero was Amitabh Bachan.
I am not really a fan but I know much because my friends are diehard fan. Salman Khan was Aishwarya Rai's ex boyfriend before she step into Western movies.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 5, 2007)

i lovvvved monsoon wedding!!! oh and my hubby says to watch shole


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_....And Bride and Prejudice was the saddest excuse for a Bollywood movie ever lol. I know some people loved it, but compared to the "real" movies, it was hilariously bad. Then again, some of those have their moments too. But that's why we love em! They're super melodramatic, people break into synchronized dances for no reason at the drop of a hat, and they're all nearly 3 hours long. It's love._

 
Ahhh Bride and Prejudice was OK.  It is just a kind of watered-down Bollywood for beginners (or skeptical SOs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  I agree about the rest though. AMEN!  You gotta love 'em! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the links, as well. 

Hubby and I love Bollywood movies.  He is the whitest Irish/Scottish/Afrikaner (Dutch) dude around and he can throw down those moves.  He cracks me up.  I swear in another life he must have been a Bollywood star!


----------



## aziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooh...thanks ladies! Awesome list Fai Fai. My school's library has a great selection of movies so I bet I'll find most of these. 

I'm such a sucker though...I picked up Bride and Prejudice last night at Target (It was only $9.44 so I couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh man, am I the only one that thinks Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam is a must? Fai Fai- great list. Devdas is one of my favorites too. For my friend's graduation his non-indian friends (me included) learned the Kuch Kuch Hota Hai dance in the club scene... omg hilarious. We performed at his dinner party/graduation thing and I still know all the moves. I also had an obsession with Monsoon Wedding and learned Aisha's (sp?) dance... that's probably one of my favorite things about the Indian culture is the dancing and clothes... and food... oh and my fiance, almost forgot that one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_... that's probably one of my favorite things about the Indian culture is the dancing and clothes... and food... oh and my fiance, almost forgot that one._

 





 That's cute.


----------



## faifai (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Oh man, am I the only one that thinks Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam is a must?_

 
No, you're not, I totally forgot it! I looooove HddCS! The costumes, the music, and the very endearing ending. Very different from your typical Bollywood movie. That and I have an unnatural attraction to the color that from now on shall forever be known as "nimbooda blue."


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I know what you're talking about it reminds me of Electric Eel from MAC. Look at that beautiful blueee

http://www.kutchforever.com/Slices/Hddcs02.jpg

However whenever I get "fake angry" I yell "nimbooda!" because she's so distressed in the video... I know it means "lemon" but it makes me LoL =)

This was my icon on AIM for like a year and a half

http://www.bolly.cz/filmy/humdildech...am/hum01-v.jpg


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys are making me want to run to Blockbuster!


----------



## aziza (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. my.gosh. "Bride and Prejudice" totally sucks ass (sorry to be vulgar but _sheesh._) I fell asleep in the middle of Ashanti's performance.

Suprisingly I couldn't find _any_ of these films in my uni's library...I might have to check out the county library. Or just join Netflix (I was looking for an excuse to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

